# Laptop does not turn screen on, CAPS lock blinks (CPU failure)



## aaa187 (Sep 11, 2012)

I turned on my Laptop today only to find it not being able to boot up. You can hear the fans working but nothing appears on screen. The Caps lock blinks one time at intervals. I've looked around and was only able to find that this is because of a CPU failure.

Computer Does Not Start and Emits an LED or Beep Code Compaq Presario CQ62-209WM Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

I know nothing about hardware parts, but I know I am capable of replacing. I chatted with HP about what my model of laptop would need as a CPU replacement.

Compaq Presario Laptop w/ AMD Athlon II & Windows 7 Home, CQ62-209WM - Walmart.com

and they told me this is needed:

AMD Athlon II P320 Processor (2.1 GHz, 1 MB L2 cache, 1066 MHz, 3.2 GT/s)—Dual Core 25 W

It is not available anywhere but their site, and it is $150. It has been 2 years with my laptop and I am sure there are better and cheaper alternatives out there as far as CPU goes. I just don't know if it is possible to replace with something different and cheaper. Can anyone help?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you opened the laptop and attempted to reseat the CPU?

This error usually turns out to be the motherboard and not the CPU.

If you look at the maintenance guide below you should find several part numbers for compatible CPU's that will work in the laptop.

Before purchasing I would suggest trying other steps to make sure it is actually the CPU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Maybe you can try a local shop that may have a CPU that they can test to see if in fact is the CPU.

Presario CQ62 Maintenance Guide


----------



## aaa187 (Sep 11, 2012)

I will open up the laptop today, I'm buying the tools needed. I'm not really knowledgeable in the hardware area as far as what parts I need, so is there any you can recommend if it is in fact the CPU?

I wouldn't mind a less capable model and cheaper, as long as my computer starts again, I am fine with that.

I will do the tests first of course, see if it is the CPU. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

From the Maintenance Guide:



> Tools Required:
> • Flat-bladed screwdriver
> •Magnetic screwdriver
> •Phillips P0 and P1 screwdriver


----------

